# How to uninstall ATITool 0.0.20 correctly???



## LanksL (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi!

How do I uninstall ATITool 0.0.20 correctly, so that no registry-entries or other s..t, which slowes down the whole machine, will stay in the system??? 
Due to the fact, that there is no entry in the software uninstall XP routine, it has to be uninstalled with the own uninstaller! After that, manually deinstallation in the registry seems to be no problem, if there would be an entry, i don´t know, but are there any other files hidden in the system?

please feel free to help me,

thanx



IN FLAMES rule the world...


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2004)

run the uninstaller .. 

to be sure remove:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ATITool
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ATITool
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\ATITool


----------

